# The last Moulden...



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

We went on a little ice ride today and happened to stop by the Hardcore shop here in Edmonton which was also home to Moulden Bicycle Works until Jim decided to start building houses instead of bikes.

We were really fortunate to catch a glimpse of the last Moulden frame ever built which is in the process of being dressed up for the town or rather, some blazing cyclocross action. This frame was built in 2003 and I am guessing that underneath the paint lies a frame made of Reynold's tubing.



















There are less than 50 Moulden frames in existance and perhaps I might be fortunate enough one day to own one of these beauties.


----------



## peteypete (Oct 19, 2006)

nice! Mouldens are beautiful bikes. I would love to get my hands on an mtb hardtail.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Sixty Fiver said:


> There are less than 50 Moulden frames in existance and perhaps I might be fortunate enough one day to own one of these beauties.


I'd guess there are more than 50 in existence. I would say Jim built 3 or 400 frames, including a lot of road bikes that were less likely to suffer breakage from use. I personally know of 10 or so Mouldens floating around. That said, I've not seen a tig'ged Moulden before today.

Here is a pic of a frame my buddy and I designed for Jim to build. Dig the tiny fillets.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

That's a beauty Bushpig. I've never seen the seat-post clamp in that postion. I also like the seat-stay brace too. Nice chainstays. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1MoreTime (Dec 9, 2005)

Not to long ago I was in Hardcore and saw the only trials frame he ever made. I kinda regret not buying it and building it up. It was made of 853 if I remeber correctly and was still cheaper then the norco moment. Every once in a while I see his cross bikes around town. Wish I was in the market for a custom frame before we stopped building.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Jim's efforts have inspired me to take up the torch even I hear that he'd probably try and talk me out of it.

1More - You should check out the "Riding in Edmonton" threads if you're a local... we have a good group of MTBR's that gather together regularly for all kinds of riding.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

1MoreTime said:


> Not to long ago I was in Hardcore and saw the only trials frame he ever made. I kinda regret not buying it and building it up. It was made of 853 if I remeber correctly and was still cheaper then the norco moment. Every once in a while I see his cross bikes around town. Wish I was in the market for a custom frame before we stopped building.


I wish I had the frames he built for me. My first Moulden was an early Mutant that I bought from Rich at Cycle Logic. It was real old school with seat stay mounted roller cams, radical sloping top tube etc. and came with a rocking rasta fade. My next Moulden was the partner of the one that I posted. The only difference was that mine wishbone seatstays. My road bike was a 753 Moulden that was awesome. My final Moulden was a custom filed fillets. It had a crazy one piece bar stem that Jim made for me that weighed 180 grams.

Jim made a mountain trials style bike with front and back roller cams from Prestige, so if you saw one made from 853 he made at least two


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Sixty Fiver said:


> Jim's efforts have inspired me to take up the torch even I hear that he'd probably try and talk me out of it.


You building in Edmonton?


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

bushpig - Edmonton is home for me and where I'm working towards equipping my shop so that I can build bikes.

Besides framne-building I am also looking to fabricate a good number of my own custom parts.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

There is a lot more than 50 Mouldens in existence, I used to work at High Country back in the eighties and we sold at least that when he was apprenticing with Proctor Townsend frames. Jim was pretty good at the main frames but he tended to get a little uh... shall we say 'creative' with cable guide placements, the angles of the brake posts etc. Garry T had to do more than a few 'corrections' on the frames HC sold after Jim left and wouldn't work on his frames sold at HC. Jim definitely matured (and mellowed) later and his frames improved as well, really hitting their peak in the last few years before he quit the frame business.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

MartinS said:


> There is a lot more than 50 Mouldens in existence, I used to work at High Country back in the eighties and we sold at least that when he was apprenticing with Proctor Townsend frames. Jim was pretty good at the main frames but he tended to get a little uh... shall we say 'creative' with cable guide placements, the angles of the brake posts etc. Garry T had to do more than a few 'corrections' on the frames HC sold after Jim left and wouldn't work on his frames sold at HC. Jim definitely matured (and mellowed) later and his frames improved as well, really hitting their peak in the last few years before he quit the frame business.


High Country was a great shop. I used to have a Procter road bike and it was great. I heard that the owner of High Country was buddies with Arvon and hooked him up with a Euclid group or two.

I would believe that there are only 50 Arvons around. Anyone have one, or even pictures of one? I'd love to get my hands on an Arvon or at lest some Arvon hubs!


----------



## rhett101 (Apr 17, 2004)

*Avron Hub*

I had a front one. I put it on a commuter bike. 3 eyelets broke from the flange the 1st winter.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

*Arvon*

I heard that the hubs were pretty cottage-industry. My buddy that build a lot of wheels with them said that each wheel was an adventure since the flange size varied making spoke choice difficult.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

I have an old MTNbike Zine from the west coast, they had a set of Arvon hubs that had bee sent by Arvon for them to review. The problem was that he had mis-drilled several eyelets so they had to use different lengths of spokes on the same hub flange to make them work, heh, I'd forgotten about those...
We had a few Euclid Gruppos in, I got the test one out on my old fisher procaliber, it added about 2 lbs to the bike and worked kinda slow compared to Shimano. The hubs were the best part, they were beautiful. The U-brake was horrible, although at the time I was used to an IRD U-brake that I presently have mounted up in a picture frame.
Arvon may have bought a gruppo, I can't remember for sure, but I know we built up a Proctor Townsend and a Moulden with them, they took forever to sell though- the Gruppo was soooo ugly and got pretty bad reviews.


----------



## dave_l (Apr 8, 2004)

*Moulden Hardtail*

I have a Moulden hardtail. It was built completely out of 853, including seat
and chain stays. The stays were difficult for him to find. He had to buy them
from Chris DeKerf.

I'd be willing to part with it if someone was interested in it. I've beaten on it
pretty hard, and the frame is scratched with a few very minor dents.

That said, if someone is itching for a bike like this, let me know.

I'm 5'11". The bike is about 18.3", with a 23.3" top tube, head angle
of 71.5, seat tube angle of 73.5.

This is a nice riding bike, but I didn't think it was that great. I ride mostly
freeride now, and don't get on my hardtail as much as I should.

Dave


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

I'm picking up a Moulden hardtail frame tomorrow..pics to follow..I've been after the guy to sell it for month's and he finally called today. I've got to look at it again but I know it was fillet brazed and my size


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Post some picsas. Jim's quality could be very good at his best but he was unfortunately not perfectly consistent. I am eager to see it.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

bushpig said:


> High Country was a great shop. I used to have a Procter road bike and it was great. I heard that the owner of High Country was buddies with Arvon and hooked him up with a Euclid group or two.
> 
> I would believe that there are only 50 Arvons around. Anyone have one, or even pictures of one? I'd love to get my hands on an Arvon or at lest some Arvon hubs!


zombie thread but this is for Bushpig... I have been a busy camper since I posted this and have acquired a really nice Moulden too.

Arvon Cycles


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Very cool. I dig Arvon's bikes and his hubs. I always wanted a set of those. See lets see pics of that Moulden. I am working on one too and will post pics once I have the bike.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

bushpig -

Have the bike set up for mixed commuting... the fenders and racks come off in about 5 minutes and the bike hits the curb at < 24 pounds nekkid.

This is a pretty early Moulden what with the cantis... was told the frame was a mix of 853 and Prestige.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Early Mouldens had roller cams  Looks like the later MBW head badge too. Older ones had JM. Probably from around 92 or so.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

bushpig said:


> Early Mouldens had roller cams  Looks like the later MBW head badge too. Older ones had JM. Probably from around 92 or so.


Good to know... it is a really nice, albeit scruffy, bike and I plan to take it out to the shop (I work with Arvon now) and sandblast and powder coat the frame.

I think I have come roller cam brakes kicking around in a box somewhere... for a time these were very popular and know that Arvon has a bunch stashed out at his shop as he used them on his tandems and long tails.

His shop is like a time capsule in that he has parts dating back half a century and at one time made some mountain bikes... I know a fellow in the U.S. who has an Arvon mtb (and two other Arvon bikes) and believe the mtb is one of six made.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

It was cool to see that pic of his workshop. I wouldn't mind getting an Arvon one of these days.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Here is what the older Mouldens looked like.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*Bp....*

I thought Mouldens weren't safe to ride  Is Sixty Fivers different?

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=348410&highlight=moulden


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

bushpig said:


> It was cool to see that pic of his workshop. I wouldn't mind getting an Arvon one of these days.


He won't be building bikes forever... said I have until he's 100 to learn how this is done and then he wants me to take over his shop.

He is a very funny guy... figure he will live to 120.

He stands behind his work and if someone has a broken hub he'd like to see it... and then he'd send them a new one if it had not been abused or damaged in an accident.

I run Arvon hubs on my road bike and have a set for my touring bike... they are as smooth as silk and building them up does not present any problems.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Got any pics of his older handmade hub bolts?


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

bushpig said:


> Got any pics of his older handmade hub bolts?


I have tommy bolts on my Cooper road bike and he still makes them for anyone who wants them.

Will have to find a picture of those but am not at my own computer right now.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Cool. I need to order some of this hubs.

Here is a shot of Jim's shop pre-Hardcore. Must be 86/7ish.


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

does anyone know how many of his bikes were spec'd with chain stay mounted brakes?


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

ShiverDC said:


> does anyone know how many of his bikes were spec'd with chain stay mounted brakes?


If you are talking about Mouldens', I doubt even Jim would know, he did lots that way when High Country was selling his bikes.


----------



## Jarred Land (Jul 13, 2012)

I had 2 custom Moulden hard tails made for me back in the day when Jim was making frames in the little shack in the back alley off of white ave. I am pretty sure there are more than 50 frames.. I used to race with them and we had at least a few dozen Mouldens out on race day at any given time.. and this was in the early 90s


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Have any pics? I'm sure everyone would love to see them.

This was a cool thread to re-zombie. I wish all the old pic links were active.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Have any pics? I'm sure everyone would love to see them.
> 
> This was a cool thread to re-zombie. I wish all the old pic links were active.


Seems like I lost that image somewhere along the line and will try and make up for it by sharing my Moulden... aka "The Stealth Bomber."










Had the new powder done up last fall...


----------

